# 2018 spring bear rug



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

First bear. First predator. First archery harvest. First big game animal. Rug certainly wasn't cheap but you don't get that many "firsts" very often...the meat is almost all gone already but hopefully this will last for years to come. Just posted a video with some clips from the hunt in the bowhunter showcase forum, glad I could make this hunt a bit more permanent than a freezer full of burgers and steaks...they sure were tasty though. Skull is currently degreasing in dawn and water with an aquarium heater, some parts ended up pretty dark after the maceration process so hopefully it whitens up evenly after the degreasing and peroxide...sealed the teeth so they should retain the discoloration after whitening, excited to see the end result!

View attachment 6740039


----------



## 45freezer (Jun 9, 2018)

They did a great job preserving his scars, aside from some of his chest blaze being trimmed away I'm super happy with how he turned out!


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Awesome man nice!


----------



## gjtro (Sep 22, 2008)

That's really really cool! Congrats

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## loops (Jan 14, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Y.Pan (May 13, 2018)

WoW that is really nice bear


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

That's a good lookin' rug.


----------



## Recurveaholic77 (Feb 11, 2019)

Someone did a fantastic job!


----------



## Ptexpress513 (May 12, 2018)

looks really good! i just have mine draped over chairs in the man room haha


----------



## Mouse0527 (Jan 27, 2019)

That is outstanding workmanship. Now if it was only legal to hunt bears where I live...


----------



## arbor (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## jaspervtec (Jun 27, 2007)

That's really cool! Congrats


----------



## Zekedad51 (Oct 18, 2014)

Awesome bear , great job , I'm going on my first bear hunt this August.


----------



## Bloodsport* (Feb 7, 2019)

Very nice what did you seal the teeth with?


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

That's awesome! Congrats on your first bear!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2019)

what is the approximate cost of something like that?


----------



## moneysshot (Nov 16, 2011)

Really cool mount! Bears are difficult even with a rifle - with a bow is another level!


----------



## whizkerbiscuit (Mar 19, 2019)

That makes me want to shoot a bear.


----------



## stantonupson (Jan 4, 2019)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## azelkhunter12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dude that's cool. I like how you have the arrow incorporated


----------



## ol desertrat (Oct 6, 2013)

nice


----------



## ben_278 (Aug 26, 2019)

looks great!! i need one of these!!


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

Awesome looking rug


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

nice


----------



## baller32 (Dec 9, 2019)

Like adding the arrow in the project.


----------



## Bowguy6 (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## RustyFF3 (Jan 19, 2020)

Pretty Bear


----------



## fencelake (Jan 21, 2020)

Really nice!


----------



## Mrobley066 (Sep 21, 2017)

That turned out awesome.


----------



## Offtargetagain (Jul 14, 2018)

Very nice, like it.


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks great


----------



## Rpatel_2008 (Jan 25, 2018)

I definitely need one of those too, impressive


----------



## ecsbowhunter (Feb 26, 2021)

Congrats on your bear, nice!!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## Simonsza1 (Feb 22, 2021)

What state is he from?


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

nice rug


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

I like what you did there


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Awesome bear


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Beautiful rug! Excellent show piece.


----------

